# Post your cart/buggy



## Ol' 30-30 (May 13, 2008)

I'm just like a bunch of other folks and I'm in the process of looking for a golf cart/buggy as a fixer-upper project.  If any of yall have already crossed that bridge how about posting some pics and info about your ride to give some of us a couple ideas.


----------



## fountain (May 13, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (May 13, 2008)

Thats a good looking cart.....did you buy it "turn key" or did you do the wrap job and extras your self?


----------



## fountain (May 13, 2008)

i bought it the way it sits from mike's golf carts in perry, ga.  
10" lift--26" carlisle tires
48 volt beast package
front racks
tinted windshield
headlights/taillights
gun holder
battery gauge


----------



## cj5 buggy (May 13, 2008)

it's all about the spinners... homemade lift with 24's...


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (May 15, 2008)

The spinners are a nice touch.....I'm leaning towards a gas cart.  Is that a mistake?  I just like the idea of putting gas in it and going.  I might not know the night before I want to use it and wouldn't be able to use it because I forgot to charge it.


----------



## Allen Waters (May 15, 2008)

most electric carts come with a charger that has an auto shut off. so you can leave it plugged in when not using it. mine has what they call the beast motor, a 700 amp contoller and much heavier battery and motor cables. it will run 25+ mph, climb a wall and has a 30+ mile range. big plus is it is very, very quiet versus a gas cart.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2008)

here's mine:
high torque DX motor
500 amp controller
battery meter
36 volt system


----------



## buckmanmike (May 19, 2008)

I have an old 82 ezgo. Raised voltage to 48v. Runs much better than 36v. I am now in process of going to 72v, 700amp controller.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (May 20, 2008)

That cart looks GREAT to be an 82.  Thats about what I'm looking for, a good older cart so I can do like you've done.


----------



## RiverRunner (May 20, 2008)




----------



## camotoy (May 21, 2008)

here's mine still got a few things to do to it ,,but its hunting ready now ,, just put the winch on last week!!!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (May 23, 2008)

of everybody with them does brand matter (yamaha, ez-go, club car, etc.)?  And are yall happy with gas or electric or do you wish you had one over the other.  I'm leaning towards gas because I know NOTHING about electric motors and you can always work on a gas engine.  But that said......my knowledge is very limited about carts.


----------



## camotoy (May 23, 2008)

pro's and cons to both ,,but with a electric you can ease around and deer never know your there ,,and as for brand ,,i like the club car because of the aluminum frame less rust!!!


----------



## fountain (May 23, 2008)

mine is electric--super quiet.  the aggressive tires are the only noise you can hear and the little hummmmmm of the electric motor.  the gas motor is easier to work on and will run forever with little gas.  however the electric will only run so long on a charge.  that is the only downfall i can see with mine.  i am one to get out and ride dirt roads or something like that at night- i go on the brute for those outings.  that is the only thing--if they could run as long as a gas motor without bieng charged every so often they would be the ultimate.  just my opinion


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (May 28, 2008)

fountain said:


> mine is electric--super quiet.  the aggressive tires are the only noise you can hear and the little hummmmmm of the electric motor.  the gas motor is easier to work on and will run forever with little gas.  however the electric will only run so long on a charge.  that is the only downfall i can see with mine.  i am one to get out and ride dirt roads or something like that at night- i go on the brute for those outings.  that is the only thing--if they could run as long as a gas motor without bieng charged every so often they would be the ultimate.  just my opinion



Mine would be more of a cruse around the farm and dirt road cart.  To ride down to the lake to fish, over to the grandfolks house for supper, or just an evening stroll.  I just don't like the idea of getting in the cart after I forgot to charge it and being out of luck......but I do like the quietness.  How loud are gas carts?  As loud as a 4 wheeler?


----------



## huntinredneck90 (May 30, 2008)

i  got a kawasaki mule and its prety gud rarley fill it up not as loud as a four wheeler though but i think they have come out with the silencer for those things well worth the price had a guy that invented one of them put on the four wheeler and cut the noise by half so if u can put one on a mule i'd do it


----------



## Jr Branham (Jun 2, 2008)

*my two*

Both are gas, the club car (yellow one) I have had for a long time, the white ez go stretch I just got today. It will be lifted with aluminum wheels installed. I'm looking forward to building the stretch.
Jr.


----------



## rocket (Jun 22, 2008)

20" of lift with 28" tires, and 12x12 wheels.  D3080 motor with a 700 amp controller, and 2 gauge wires everywhere.  Does a little over 30mph


----------



## sharpshot (Jun 25, 2008)

97 club car gas with 6" lift and 24" tires


----------



## brittonl (Jun 25, 2008)

This is my new huntin buggy. STAR cart and all electric and this thing will fly!


----------



## jai bo (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is a 2003 electric Club Car w/ a 400 amp controller (stock is 200 or 220 I think) and stock motor.  It has 6 inches of lift w/ 22's on it.  It had a flip 2 in 1 seat (makes a flat bed for hauling) but the dude who built it for me stripped it when I took it in fer repairs (He has been arrested and wainting for court date now  ).  Now it has a stationary back seat.  It has a grill guard, kick plates on the sides, and nerf bars.  Mine use to go about 30 miles on a charge but the dude took my batteries out and replaced them w/ older batteries.  Will run about 10-15 miles now.  I thought about getting a winch fer it but figured a come-a-long or boat winch was easier and less $$$$.  Mine surprises my 4 wheeler friends on the amount of torque it has, and what it will do.  
I like the carts better then 4 wheelers cause of maintenance, quietness, and safety and room fer the kids.  Easy to drive but can be dangerous (easier to flip when lifted). They do make spacers that make the cart's tires set out farther (2 inches each side).  I like the Club Car because the frame is all aluminum which means it's lighter.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Jun 30, 2008)

i have a star cart  identical to his but black. It is a sweet rig and it still flys being electric. Perfect for all the horse shows we take it to cause it can really handle the mud.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 30, 2008)

I didnt hear the words "Bad boy" once! WIERD!


----------



## mcagle (Jul 2, 2008)

*my cart*

95 ez-go.  Old but runs great


----------



## BONE (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ez Go On Fire?*

My Ezgo Caught On Fire Last Summer, Lifted The Seat And The Controller Was On Fire And Batteries Were Sparking Like Crazy. 

Any Thoughts On Why And Any Thoughts On What I Should Do At This Point.

It Has A Lift And An After Market Controller


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 7, 2008)

BONE said:


> My Ezgo Caught On Fire Last Summer, Lifted The Seat And The Controller Was On Fire And Batteries Were Sparking Like Crazy.
> 
> Any Thoughts On Why And Any Thoughts On What I Should Do At This Point.
> 
> It Has A Lift And An After Market Controller



SELL IT AND BUY A GAS CART


----------



## ace cutter (Jul 14, 2008)

*check out the bulldog*

99 suzuki mini truck with cab extented ,4x4 ,with 30' tires,htr ,ps,and most of all a/c ....40mpg...50mph,tough as nails,sending pics


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a winch for the front but it is not mounted yet.Still up in the air about what kind of bed i am gonna go with.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a picture of our 2008 Club Car.  Gas engine with 22" tires.  Have a stereo added since this picture.  We just use it to cruise the island!


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 3, 2008)

trade out right or with cash

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eo_kVHKt4wg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eo_kVHKt4wg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mossyhorn (Aug 25, 2008)

personally i drive the real beast as seen in GoN 48 volt now it is two wheel drive but if i get in a spot i can slip into the Boarhawg and let get off the porch .


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Golf Cart*

Finally got a golf cart of my own

04 Club Car Precedent


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 19, 2008)

i really like that, now just to camo it out. where did you find it?


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bought it off craigs list, now I just need a couple add ons to finish it off.


----------



## swamp (May 6, 2012)

bump want to see more


----------



## 7 point (May 7, 2012)

hear mine


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 8, 2012)

*Here is mine*

2008 Club Car, 48 volt system, 6 inch lift, 22's...  It is a great cart, not used much for hunting YET.


----------

